# 61795 replacement



## alexent (Jan 6, 2011)

We are needing to know which code to use while doing a Stealth endoscopic sinus susrgery.  We were using 61795,31288,31276,31255 and 31267.  Now 61795 has been deleted and 61781 or 61782 do not seem to replace 61795.  What do I use?  My doctor says it should be extradural and extracranial.


----------



## jthweatt (Jan 6, 2011)

The sinuses are within the cranium but not within the dura - thus 61782 cranial, extradural.


----------

